# does your fursona haunt you?



## zakova (Apr 29, 2010)

well i realize that people can choose their fursona but i didn't. i have had dreams about zakova from when i was seven and i am still continuing to have these dreams. i also know that some people do find their fursona's in their dreams. could it be that they are apart of you and not just thought up creatures??? i know zakova is in my dreams but could he be apart of me? let me know what you think ;3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2010)

GRAMMAR, PLEASE. LEARN SOME BEFORE YOU POST.

Also, nobody really cares about fursonas anymore, or at least not me. I don't remember my dreams and I won't ever think about a flithy and ugly furball. Heil Human


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

So

A magical blue otter that no one else can see tells me to pretend to be her online in my dreams?


----------



## zakova (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> So
> 
> A magical blue otter that no one else can see tells me to pretend to be her online in my dreams?



mostly in public :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't really be haunted by my fursona if I can hardly decide what species I want to have for it, and I'm not the type to go for multiple fursonas or that hybrid shit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2010)

You have some good stuff.
Can you pass me some :V


I think I've had a single dream with my fursona before, don't really remember it.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Everytime I dream, I am my fur*per*sona.

I am me.

What a strange concept.


----------



## Ixis (Apr 29, 2010)

I hope not or I need to get off the weed


----------



## Truth (Apr 29, 2010)

I have no fursona. If one comes to me in a dream... then i'll take it. Until then.. sounds interesting.

In my dreams, I am usually other people however. Human people.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Ixis said:


> I hope not or I need to get off the weed


 
Your species intriques me.

Mostly because you turned chimera into an adjective instead of saying half/half hybrid.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your species intriques me.
> 
> Mostly because you turned chimera into an adjective instead of saying half/half hybrid.



Oh shit, it's a new kind of unoriginal hybrid.  

HYBRIDS ARE TOO OVERUSED FOR MY SPESHULNESS, I'M MAKING UP MY OWN WORDS


----------



## Brazen (Apr 29, 2010)

And how.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh shit, it's a new kind of unoriginal hybrid.
> 
> HYBRIDS ARE TOO OVERUSED FOR MY SPESHULNESS, I'M MAKING UP MY OWN WORDS



Oh yeah, completely made up.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 29, 2010)

You need to see a psychiatrist.

Also, what the fuck is an "emo flip"?
Is that like an emo fringe,
or trying to do a flip, but then cutting yourself and crying about it?
I don't understand.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 29, 2010)

My fursona watches me at night. Just watching...and waiting...


----------



## Whitenoise (Apr 29, 2010)

No, you should stop cheeking your meds :V .


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 29, 2010)

My fursona is just me with fur, four legs and a bushy tail.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> GRAMMAR, PLEASE. LEARN SOME BEFORE YOU POST.
> 
> Also, nobody really cares about fursonas anymore, or at least not me. I don't remember my dreams and I won't ever think about a flithy and ugly furball. Heil Human



You laugh at me in Hebrew? WHAT A HOE.

Ð Ð©Ð”Ð ÐÐ“Ð¡Ð›


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 29, 2010)

The fact that I can't lay on my back without shredding my bed to shit haunts me... :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Have you ever seen the Amittyville Horror? That's what my house is like, but instead of a hellish demon I am haunted by a gay cumdumpster fox-man.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 29, 2010)

*Maybe but it doesn't occur often. 0_o*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> GRAMMAR, PLEASE. LEARN SOME BEFORE YOU POST.
> 
> Also, nobody really cares about fursonas anymore, or at least not me. I don't remember my dreams and I won't ever think about a flithy and ugly furball. Heil Human



His punctuation and capitalization is the worst.

Also, you miss spelt a word.

Perhaps you should check ya own spelling before ranting about someone elses.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 29, 2010)

That's more of a totem thing than a fursona thing.  But still no.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Have you ever seen the Amittyville Horror? That's what my house is like, but instead of a hellish demon I am haunted by a gay cumdumpster fox-man.





D'awwwww, you really do dream about me!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> D'awwwww, you really do dream about me!


No.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> D'awwwww, you really do dream about me!


I wish


----------



## Tommy (Apr 29, 2010)

Uh... nope.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

guys I think my fursona has possessed me because I know have the urge to get raped and be a cumdumpster.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> guys I think my fursona has possessed me because I know have the urge to get raped and be a cumdumpster.



Give in to your inner fox. I've heard fighting it can cause severe psychosis and an increased chance of suicide...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> guys I think my fursona has possessed me because I know have the urge to get raped and be a cumdumpster.


DO EET!!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

HELP ME I NEED AN EXORCISM!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HELP ME I NEED AN EXORCISM!



Okay! Scotty, Fuzzy get in here H&K needs your help. >:3


----------



## Willow (Apr 29, 2010)

I never had a dream about Willow really, but I feel him sometimes

I posted a thread a while back about if anyone ever felt like they had ears or tails, and apparently it isn't unheard of

I can phantom shift apparently, ears and tail :/


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

yes. and gives me blowjobs.


----------



## Bando (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HELP ME I NEED AN EXORCISM!



HI BILLY MAYS HERE WITH NEW EXORCIST-IN-A-CAN!!!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't really have dreams my serotonin levels and all that are probably messed up...
Now it is hard to get into my mind when I sleep, but I guess it doesn't matter.
My fursona is strange, so I think even my dreams would dislike me >.<


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I don't really have dreams my serotonin levels and all that are probably messed up...
> Now it is hard to get into my mind when I sleep, but I guess it doesn't matter.
> My fursona is strange, so I think even my dreams would dislike me >.<



I have lucid dreams mostly every night.

then again I get about 10-12 hours of sleep.

it's like I'm living in another world.


----------



## Bando (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have a sona. Winnar is me.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't dream about my fursona; I'm not that delusional inspired yet.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't have a sona. Winnar is me.


I still don't have an actual "fursona", I just like foxes. :V


----------



## Shaui (Apr 29, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't have a sona. Winnar is me.



You do have a sona, a pharmasona

Are you a liquid capsule or a tablet?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have lucid dreams mostly every night.
> 
> then again I get about 10-12 hours of sleep.
> 
> it's like I'm living in another world.


I have dreams sometimes, people are assholes there too.


Bando37 said:


> I don't have a sona. Winnar is me.


I declare that you lose.


----------



## Bando (Apr 29, 2010)

Shaui said:


> You do have a sona, a pharmasona
> 
> Are you a liquid capsule or a tablet?



I have no clue. I just fuel Louis' addiction.



EdieFantabulous said:


> I declare that you lose.



>:[


----------



## Shaui (Apr 29, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I have no clue. I just fuel Louis' addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> >:[



You have to search for your "inner compound", like how many furries have revalations that they are little foxes who yiff all the tiem! :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 29, 2010)

Shaui said:


> You have to search for your "inner compound", like how many furries have revalations that they are little foxes who yiff all the tiem! :3


inb4 H&K


----------



## Bando (Apr 29, 2010)

Shaui said:


> You have to search for your "inner compound", like how many furries have revalations that they are little foxes who yiff all the tiem! :3



:V

I think I'm made out of crack.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 29, 2010)

my fursona doesnt haunt me... it just stalks me -.-


----------



## Fay V (Apr 29, 2010)

When I was little i had dreams of a giant black cat once in a while. Less totemy more i got attacked by a black cat once. 

myeah fursona is not totem


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 29, 2010)

The dismembered spirit of a Fursona I accidentally killed is haunting my room. >.> Seriously, they are.  

...well you said haunt!


----------



## GOTHCLAWZ (Apr 29, 2010)

My fursona is me a year younger with a shotgun.


----------



## Vikar (Apr 29, 2010)

I was haunted once. Then I called the Ghostbusters.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't help it I'm possessed.



You should try them too. They're ready to believe you.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 30, 2010)

If im up all night on FA then pass out.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 30, 2010)

I had many dreams of my fursonia over the years.  
Whats strange i can usualy remember these the most.

I wouldnt call it haunting, as none of them were bad that i remember.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 30, 2010)

what is this I don't even


----------



## Seas (Apr 30, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I had many dreams of my fursonia over the years.
> Whats strange i can usualy remember these the most.
> 
> I wouldnt call it haunting, as none of them were bad that i remember.



^This for me too.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> His punctuation and capitalization is the worst.
> 
> Also, you miss spelt a word.
> 
> Perhaps you should check ya own spelling before ranting about someone elses.



Hypocrite.



Bando37 said:


> I don't have a sona. Winnar is me.



Species: Pill

Seems like a 'sona to me.



Vikar said:


> I was haunted once. Then I called the Ghostbusters.
> 
> You should try them too. They're ready to believe you.



Is your title and species a reference to a science fiction novel/movie?


----------



## zakova (Apr 30, 2010)

Vikar said:


> I was haunted once. Then I called the Ghostbusters.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try them too. They're ready to believe you.



what about ghostnappa :O


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2010)

I had a dream I was commissioning my favorite artist.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

No. Because being either a Doom Marine or Duke Nuke'm is awesome.


----------



## Tao (Apr 30, 2010)

I had a dream my fursona was licking my face in a very creepy way. I won't forget that dream for a while.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

Well since this is now about furry dreams, I had one once. There was some sort of cataclysmic event that was ending the world and everyone had to get an injection that would genetically altar everyone into a furfag for some reason. The process took years and people would wake up periodically. When I woke up the world was all destroyed and looked like fallout. Then it skipped ahead like 10 years where there was some sort of war going on between wealthy higher-ups who lived in a high-tech city which was the last bastion of civilization and the people who lived in the wasteland. I was in some crazy stealth suit with an MP7 sneaking through a military base in the city taking out guards and then I somehow ended up in a movie theater. Then I saw someone that I "know" (not IRL) and the dream ended like some sort of cheesy action movie cliffhanger. That was a weird dream...


----------



## Morroke (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I wouldn't consider it '_haunting_'.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 30, 2010)

I wish my dreams made sense...

One of the three times I had a dream as my fursona (the latest dream) was basically chaos.

I started out wearing sci-fi armor in a zero-g area on some ship of some sort, then the gravity turned on and an intercom spoke "please hide in one of the rooms along the corridor, and ooo looky, a gun right there, you should grab it!" So I grab the gun and I run into one of the rooms where, for some reason, small versions of army tanks start coming in after me through the door so I start shooting them, and they just fly out and then drive back in. After like 2 minutes of this repeating, one of them exploded and destroyed the rest, leaving me alive, so I stepped outside and there was a 3d world map of some desert  and a flashing sign saying "pick a level" so I went north and I fell off the side of the map, and then some raccoon guy says "OOOOOO Lugia has totally been sleepin with your wife yo!" and in response I said "what? I have a wife?"
"Yeah and he's been sleeping with her oooooo"
"I honestly don't think I even have a-"
"You should go teach him a lesson! OOOOO"
"Lugia is a freaking pokemon"
"I KNOW! And he's been sleeping with your wife!"
and so I climb this ladder up the side of a canyon, and I find some purple platform with Lugia standing on it and I said "Uhh, so you're sleeping with my wife huh?" and in response he goes "Uhh yeh, but not in a LOVE kind of way, more of a FRIEND kind of way,"
"Uhh, well stop I guess?"
"pfft, we've been together since she was like, heh, 3"


Do I have problems or what?!


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2010)

Man, I can only remember one recent dream. It was right after I was on FAF, and I was in Washington DC. 

I remember walking down by the reflecting pool towards the Lincoln Memorial. I looked to my right and there were ostriches swimming in the pool.

I remember thinking "...cool".

And that's all I can remember.


----------



## Zontar (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, it eats my food when I turn my back and makes phone calls in the middle of the night saying how much it wants to yiff me when we're together in hell.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 30, 2010)

Alstor drugged me, raped me, and sent me to Chile. I _will_ have my revenge.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

My scalesona came to me last night and raped my ass... >.>


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks like you have a daemon.  Accept him/her as a part of you, and he/she won't cause you trouble.


----------



## Conker (Apr 30, 2010)

Nope, because I am not insane :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Conker said:


> Nope, because I am not insane :V


 I want the "this" button back damn it D:
This^


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I want the "this" button back damn it D:
> This^



It's baaaaaaaack.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 30, 2010)

I dream about Heckler's fursona. Always trying to rape me!


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I dream about Heckler's fursona. Always trying to rape me!


But I don't has one.


----------



## Tao (May 1, 2010)

I did have a dream about Blueberri once. A giant blue otter was sitting in this abandoned house and crying and when I touched it, it stared into my soul. I hadn't even had any alcohol that night.


----------



## Kiva (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't has one.



Isn't your avatar your fursona?


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

No. And if it ever did I think i would go see a therapist.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Isn't your avatar your fursona?


No, it's just a fox making awesome face.

However, if I did make one, it would be a fox, since they are (obviously) my favorite animal.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, it's just a fox making awesome face.
> 
> However, if I did make one, it would be a fox, since they are (obviously) my favorite animal.


 
Hey what is the name for this face Japanese McDonald's making?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 1, 2010)

Lol Gara from NaruFAG......god I hate that series. Watched Shippuden or whatever on TV and Naruto literally sounded like a 50 year old hobo in a losing battle to lung cancer.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol Gara from NaruFAG......god I hate that series. Watched Shippuden or whatever on TV and Naruto literally sounded like a 50 year old hobo in a losing battle to lung cancer.


His voice actor is a lady from what I heard xP
Also since your gay you'd probably like Iruka after he taps your ass :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 1, 2010)

Fuck ninjas. They're faggots. (I mean that offensively, not sexually).


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fuck ninjas. They're faggots. (I mean that offensively, not sexually).


 
Knowing you, if there is a piece of ass your going to fuck it regardless of who it belongs to...thats a fox's natural instinct


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Haha, the Dobbie was a foxie.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Haha, the Dobbie was a foxie.


 I was until I saw that my sona couldn't be a fox :V


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I was until I saw that my sona couldn't be a fox :V


Hey I'm not a slut either and I'm stickin' with it.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey I'm not a slut either and I'm stickin' with it.


 
Mind you he was a cool fox and I still have him as a character but he's not my sona ^^

Doberman sona suits me better.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Mind you he was a cool fox and I still have him as a character but he's not my sona ^^
> 
> Doberman sona suits me better.



Your still a slut deep down. It is just waiting to be unleashed.


----------



## Nepmen (May 1, 2010)

I had a dream about a anthro wolf eating my skull once, but what that was about I don't know.


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 1, 2010)

Never really dream about my fursona or any type of anthro.  I have dream't of seeing feral furries you could say.  Animals talking.  Then again, that happend when I swallowed a cough drop.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your still a slut deep down. It is just waiting to be unleashed.


 
Nope though I have this crazy person in my head telling me to gut you and let you bleed to death 

Does that count?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nope though I have this crazy person in my head telling me to gut you and let you bleed to death
> 
> Does that count?



Sick. Your a vore fox.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sick. Your a vore fox.


 How'd you get vore in there? I was just going to slice open your stomach with a knife and let you rot there on the ground


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> How'd you get vore in there? I was just going to slice open your stomach with a knife and let you rot there on the ground


Wanna borrow mine?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna borrow mine?


 Kay ^_^


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Kay ^_^


Ok! It was recently sharpened and has a serrated edge.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

HEY! NOU. BAD ANIMALS! D:

I IS SECRETLY FOX TOO!


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

I cnas join secret fox club? I'm legit though, unlike Haxx. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I cnas join secret fox club? I'm legit though, unlike Haxx. :V


 there's a club?



HAXX said:


> HEY! NOU. BAD ANIMALS! D:
> 
> I IS SECRETLY FOX TOO!


 
But the man in my head told me to do it @.@


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> there's a club?
> 
> 
> 
> But the man in my head told me to do it @.@



LOOK AT MAH AVI


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> there's a club?



There seems to be one forming. Quickly, sieze control of the leadership! :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Is fox momentarily


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Is fox momentarily


 But I like the doom soldier ;^;


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But I like the doom soldier ;^;



_I'll be whatever you want me too baby_ ~<3








YOU WERE THREATENING TO KILL ME


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> _I'll be whatever you want me too baby_ ~<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was not threatening to kill you, it was the voice in my head D:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I was not threatening to kill you, it was the voice in my head D:



Forget it, lets yiff.


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Forget it, lets yiff.



A wild foxslut uses yiff!

It's not very effective...


----------



## Yena (May 1, 2010)

How can I haunt myself?

Basically, my fursona IS me. 

Nooo. That does not mean I'm a human.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> A wild foxslut uses yiff!
> 
> It's not very effective...


 
Dobe uses knife!

The attack missed and hits wild Scotty...



HAXX said:


> Forget it, lets yiff.


 The voice says that I can cut you now <3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> A wild foxslut uses yiff!
> 
> It's not very effective...



OHAI! DO I HAUNT YOU PROPERLY? :3


----------



## Slyck (May 1, 2010)

zakova said:


> mostly in public :3



I cast thee out! You're obvious lazyness / stupitity when you type and your being your fursona "mostly in public" says this:
"hai i cum from the interwebz and i like acting likr animal in publci and i no grammer good."
Wow. You are now officially a stereotypical furfag and are willing to flaunt it. 

*Okay, but how does that make you *feel*?*


----------



## Ben (May 1, 2010)

anthroguy said:
			
		

> Looks like you have a daemon.





south syde dobe said:


> LOL YOU FAIL



I can't tell if you just hate The Golden Compass, or if you genuinely believe daemon isn't an acceptable spelling of demon. So ambiguous-- so image macro-y.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> How can I haunt myself?
> 
> Basically, my fursona IS me.
> 
> Nooo. That does not mean I'm a human.


 
I figured it out.  
I am my fursonia too. 
It that when I dream I dream about humans and there strange ways.
So i guess it is a haunting when I think of it that way.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fuck ninjas. They're faggots. (I mean that offensively, not sexually).


I think the FA staff should've added a disagree button while they were at it...


----------



## Kiva (May 1, 2010)

oh crap I pressed the "this" button on the front post X_X


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

This thread haunts me. I got infraction-slapped.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> This thread haunts me. I got infraction-slapped.


A winner is you.


----------



## Kiva (May 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I think the FA staff should've added a disagree button while they were at it...



Every site with comments/forums should have a dislike button :/


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Every site with comments/forums should have a dislike button :/


THERE IS NO DISLIKING IN THE FURRY FANDOM. ONLY LOVE AND ACCEPTANCE. LIKE EVERYTHING OR _YOU ARE A FURSECUTING TROLL!_


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> THERE IS NO DISLIKING IN THE FURRY FANDOM. ONLY LOVE AND ACCEPTANCE. LIKE EVERYTHING OR _YOU ARE A FURSECUTING TROLL!_



You remind me so much of myself. Are we related? Here is my local trollbook picture.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You remind me so much of myself. Are we related? Here is my local trollbook picture.


 
Its that guy


----------



## yourbestfriend (May 1, 2010)

uh...
Idk


----------



## Kiva (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> THERE IS NO DISLIKING IN THE FURRY FANDOM. ONLY LOVE AND ACCEPTANCE. LIKE EVERYTHING OR _YOU ARE A FURSECUTING TROLL!_



Sorry. XD


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

No, never anything about a fursona...  but I did have a dream that included the chicago skyline...  I had never seen it before, but I saw it the next day...  and it was leik...  wtf, I had a dream about this...

Except IRL it was during the day and on the ground, in the dream it was standing in a building...  the top of the current tallest building in chicago was at eye level...

And then there was a dream that a plane crashed and the pilot survived with a head injury...  lo and behold, I see the news the next day...  plane crash, pilot survived, minor head injury.




I also had a dream that I died in a blue car and........  I didn't.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> THERE IS NO DISLIKING IN THE FURRY FANDOM. ONLY LOVE AND ACCEPTANCE. LIKE EVERYTHING OR _YOU ARE A FURSECUTING TROLL!_



I DON'T TRUST ANYTHING THAT A FOX FAGGOT SAYS, NOT EVEN KOCH.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> I can't tell if you just hate The Golden Compass, or if you genuinely believe daemon isn't an acceptable spelling of demon. So ambiguous-- so image macro-y.



Ã¦


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I DON'T TRUST ANYTHING THAT A FOX FAGGOT SAYS, NOT EVEN KOCH.


GET OUT.

ALL CAPS! :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GET OUT.
> 
> ALL CAPS! :V



Oh shit, he just all capsed me with a :V...  shit...  what do I do now???  RUN AWAY!!!!!


----------



## Kiva (May 2, 2010)

do a barrel roll!


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Oh shit, he just all capsed me with a :V...  shit...  what do I do now???  RUN AWAY!!!!!


You yiff me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You yiff me.



May I film, bro?


----------



## Kiva (May 2, 2010)

R4g3qu1t!!!1!!!1!


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Kifale said:


> R4g3qu1t!!!1!!!1!


You can yiff me too.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can yiff me too.



Can I has yiffz? :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 2, 2010)

Okay, I am filming.


----------



## Kiva (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You can yiff me too.



Ohhhh snap.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Can I has yiffz? :3


Maybe after I finish this 3 way


----------



## Kiva (May 2, 2010)

*dramatic pause*


----------



## zakova (May 3, 2010)

Kifale said:


> do a barrel roll!



barrel roll--- not always the best solution <:O


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2010)

If it's been dead for long enough, _any_ living thing could be part of me.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You yiff me.


Can you be a girl first?


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Can you be a girl first?


you're old news. Blue is where it's at now for yiffinz.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

This guy...maybe, I sorta cut a piece of his afro and he wants to kill me now :[


----------



## Joeyyy (May 3, 2010)

I used the sorting hat from harry potter to find my fursona.


----------



## Kiva (May 3, 2010)

@ heckler & koch

Your avatar reminds me of someone I know for some reason...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> you're old news. Blue is where it's at now for yiffinz.



Old school is the only way I do it.  You won't become a girl, I won't provide yiff.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Kifale said:


> @ heckler & koch
> 
> Your avatar reminds me of someone I know for some reason...


Really? Weird.


----------



## Kiva (May 3, 2010)

zakova said:


> barrel roll--- not always the best solution <:O



barrel roll is always the solution.

what is X in this equation?

x= 7â€¢82-1

You might thinks it's 573, but wrong!

X=barrel roll.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Kifale said:


> barrel roll is always the solution.
> 
> what is X in this equation?
> 
> ...


Who do I remind you of? :V


----------



## zakova (May 5, 2010)

Kifale said:


> barrel roll is always the solution.
> 
> what is X in this equation?
> 
> ...



lies!


----------



## Joshyfluff (May 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> My fursona is just me with fur, four legs and a bushy tail.



YES. Same :I
Well, arms and legs but still


----------



## Telnac (May 5, 2010)

Telnac is just a fictional character.  He's a bit of a Mary Sue character because he's the personification of everything I'd like to become if the technology becomes available over the next 150 years, but he's a character nonetheless.  Telnac is not me.  He doesn't invade my dreams any more or less than the hundreds of PC or NPCs I've created while playing D&D over the last 27 years.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Telnac is just a fictional character.  He's a bit of a Mary Sue character because he's the personification of everything I'd like to become if the technology becomes available over the next 150 years, but he's a character nonetheless.  Telnac is not me.  He doesn't invade my dreams any more or less than the hundreds of PC or NPCs I've created while playing D&D over the last 27 years.


Mine invades my dreams and tries to kill me. It's like Freddy with a dog cock.


----------



## Willow (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Mine invades my dreams and tries to kill me. It's like Freddy with a dog cock.


I'm sorry to hear that :/


----------



## cam60070 (May 6, 2010)

I wish I could dream things like this D:
I liked it better when i was younger, going to bed calm and thinking, able to control anything I wanted to dream. Now I can't and just wake up and forget it all.


----------



## sexysquirelllickylicky (May 7, 2010)

zakova said:


> well i realize that people can choose their fursona but i didn't. i have had dreams about zakova from when i was seven and i am still continuing to have these dreams. i also know that some people do find their fursona's in their dreams. could it be that they are apart of you and not just thought up creatures??? i know zakova is in my dreams but could he be apart of me? let me know what you think ;3


 
No, there just thought creatures we use to justify buttfucking squirells


----------



## Garreth (May 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm sorry to hear that :/



Most furries would see that as a good thing.


----------



## AimeeL (May 7, 2010)

okays, those that say 'go see a therapist' in response can get out because if i saw a therapist for every perfectly normal dream i had id have no moneys. 

(i dream about my dead cat whenever i recall my dreams, and just today i dreamt about some pirate and avatar crap, sammichs, and my art teacher and a friend bothering me while i was on the toilet)

I know a girl who knows nothing of the furry fandom and dreams of an anthro lion in shorty shorts and a tank top. and my girlfriend dreamt for some time of a unicorn (not furry though) but she looked up about it and put it down to animal spirit guides.
its quite interesting once you get into it but it could be a load of poop still.

I myself dont dream much about animals other than my cats. so i actually envy some people that do dream and have had many dreams of a creature that turns out to be a wicked fursona. 
also drugs cant be a factor in this sort of thing, marijuanna actualy greatly hinders you from remembering dreams so shut up about that and pick a new drug.


thanks for reading. 
also, dont waste your time bitching about my reply because i'll never read it.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

AimeeL said:


> okays, those that say 'go see a therapist' in response can get out because if i saw a therapist for every perfectly normal dream i had id have no moneys.
> 
> (i dream about my dead cat whenever i recall my dreams, and just today i dreamt about some pirate and avatar crap, sammichs, and my art teacher and a friend bothering me while i was on the toilet)
> 
> ...



You came to a internet forum asking for feedback. What more do you expect than to get some?


----------



## Kiva (May 7, 2010)

Girls on the internet DO exist! 

AimeeL
Nerf Herder
Gender: Female   <----
Species: unknown yet ;-;
Location: Tasmania Australia
Join Date: Dec 2009
Posts: 3


----------



## The Wave (May 8, 2010)

I'm haunting myself. Slightly different than my fursona haunting me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 8, 2010)

The Wave said:


> I'm touching myself. Slightly different than my fursona touching me.



I'm sorry, but I knew someone else was gonna do that anyway.


----------



## peacheskawaii (May 8, 2010)

nope, never been haunted  sounds a bit scary


----------



## The Wave (May 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm sorry, but I knew someone else was gonna do that anyway.


I hate you. >_>


----------



## Tally (May 9, 2010)

I've dreamt about dolphins and raptors, but never foxes, so guess I'm lucky 

In the dolphin dream I was talking to it, and in the raptor dream... nevermind


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

Tally said:


> I've dreamt about dolphins and raptors, but never foxes, so guess I'm lucky
> 
> In the dolphin dream I was talking to it, and in the raptor dream... nevermind


I once had a dream my cats were trying to tell me something, but I couldn't understand them


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I once had a dream my cats were trying to tell me something, but I couldn't understand them



Happens to me every day.


----------



## Bando (May 9, 2010)

I had lame pun competitions with my friend in my dreams last night! 

No fursonas, because I dun have one.


----------



## Willow (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Happens to me every day.


yea same here


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I had lame pun competitions with my friend in my dreams last night! ]



Can you remember any in particular?

*sits and waits*


----------



## Bando (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> Can you remember any in particular?
> 
> *sits and *waits**



No, none were weighty enough to remember. 

Har har.


----------



## Vatz (May 9, 2010)

zakova said:


> well i realize that people can choose their fursona but i didn't. i have had dreams about zakova from when i was seven and i am still continuing to have these dreams. i also know that some people do find their fursona's in their dreams. could it be that they are apart of you and not just thought up creatures??? i know zakova is in my dreams but could he be apart of me? let me know what you think ;3


 

Yes. Yes. Yes.
And Yes.

Not just fursonas, but pretty much every major character/entity in my mind is a part of me in some way.


----------



## Ames (May 9, 2010)

Well I often dream that I AM my fursona...

Does that count? :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 9, 2010)

I have never had a dream with any furries in it. That would be really weird.

I believe dreaming is like a form of defragment for your brain, processing and storing ideas and memories to a needed located. That way, you have some retrieval cues needed if you need such a related memory to...think of.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Girls on the internet DO exist!
> 
> AimeeL
> Nerf Herder
> ...


It's obviously a robot... >_>


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

The Wave said:


> I hate you. >_>


And that's why I love FAF, the only furry forum where hate is cool!


----------



## The Wave (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> And that's why I love FAF, the only furry forum where hate is cool!


It is? Did I skipped or missed something? >_>


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 9, 2010)

The Wave said:


> It is? Did I skipped or missed something? >_>


What I mean is that most furry communities are just hugboxes where everything is all lovey-dovey and everything has to be accepted and FAF isn't like that.


----------



## The Wave (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What I mean is that most furry communities are just hugboxes where everything is all lovey-dovey and everything has to be accepted and FAF isn't like that.


ah. Yeah, I agree with that.


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What I mean is that most furry communities are just hugboxes where everything is all lovey-dovey and everything has to be accepted and FAF isn't like that.



*sigh*

There will always be those who think it is though. . .


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> *sigh*
> 
> There will always be those who think it is though. . .



Yeah, like 80% of all new posters.


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, like 80% of all new posters.



You remember the "closet fur" thread with that newbie kid with the metapod pokemon avatar?

Yeah, that was really fun to watch from afar.


----------



## Tabasco (May 9, 2010)

I saw otter sex on Youtube and now otters do haunt me. ;;

Mind bleach, please.


----------



## Kreevox (May 9, 2010)

I think i might be going schizo, because if I'm not paying attention or tired, I'll look in the mirror and I'll see Kreev stanidng there instead of me, I'll go "Holy shit", shake my head, and look again, and he'll be gone.


----------



## Kiva (May 9, 2010)

I dunno about the hate part, FAF has a more casual feel for me.


----------



## Kreevox (May 9, 2010)

you havent been here long then, trust me, there are some major dickholes here


----------



## Kiva (May 10, 2010)

compared to bungee forums... Lol.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 10, 2010)

Just reading the title of these threads make me lol hard


----------



## Kiva (May 10, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Just reading the title of these threads make me lol hard



lulz.


----------



## Kiva (May 10, 2010)

Posted after that troll attack, removed text.


----------

